# Sad news for Eneloop lovers... Eneloop is ending a tradition in April 2013



## ChibiM (Mar 5, 2013)

Sad news for the "original eneloop" lovers.. 
I really liked their simple but cool looking wrappers, but they moved on, and Panasonic is stamping its name on the batteries.. 

A. Real shame

If you want to know about all eneloop models that they have, I have the full list on another great forum.
just google for *all eneloop batteries 2005-2013*, and you'll find it.
with models many people have never heard of.



I preferred the original style.. but Panasonic decided differently


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 5, 2013)

It does not bother me one bit, as long as they don't raise the price, and as long as they keep the eneloop quality we all love.

So can we still be able google for eneloop and find them?

John.


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey John, 
it appears that you arent a big eneloop fan..  
no hard feelings! 

I feel like its a sad transition.. I would have liked to keep the original style..


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 5, 2013)

"panasonic eneloop" doesn't quite roll off the tongue


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 5, 2013)

Actually i love eneloops, i have at least 16 AA and 8 AAA, but the name on the label makes no difference to me.

John.



ChibiM said:


> Hey John,
> it appears that you arent a big eneloop fan..
> no hard feelings!
> 
> I feel like its a sad transition.. I would have liked to keep the original style..


----------



## Samy (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought Sanyo made Eneloops?


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 5, 2013)

Samy said:


> I thought Sanyo made Eneloops?



panasonic owns sanyo


----------



## Imon (Mar 5, 2013)

What are the differences between the white, black, and blue cells? Sorry, I can't read Japanese 

From what I can see it appears the white and black cells are NiMH and the blue one is NiCd.


----------



## lowks (Mar 5, 2013)

Pana-loops ?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 5, 2013)

All Eneloops are NiMH, they just have different colors to chose from, they are all the same under the label, they also sell the higher capacity Eneloop black XXX and the low capacity Lite versions, but they are all NiMH.

John.



Imon said:


> What are the differences between the white, black, and blue cells? Sorry, I can't read Japanese
> 
> From what I can see it appears the white and black cells are NiMH and the blue one is NiCd.


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 5, 2013)

Panasonic products have pretty good quality so I doubt anyone would have trouble with future eneloops.


----------



## shadowjk (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like 

white = the old "normal eneloop": >1800mAh (AA) / >750mAh (AAA), 2100 cycles (cycle life improved?)
black = old eneloop xx: >2450mAh (AA) / >900mAh (AAA), 500 cycles
blue = old eneloop lite: >950mAh (AA) / >550mAh (AAA), 5000 cycles


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the new eneloop lite 600mah AAA and they up to 2000 cycles, are you saying the old blue version is good for up to 5000 cycles ???

John.



shadowjk said:


> Looks like
> 
> white = the old "normal eneloop": >1800mAh (AA) / >750mAh (AAA), 2100 cycles (cycle life improved?)
> black = old eneloop xx: >2450mAh (AA) / >900mAh (AAA), 500 cycles
> blue = old eneloop lite: >950mAh (AA) / >550mAh (AAA), 5000 cycles


----------



## shadowjk (Mar 5, 2013)

I was just guessing what the numbers on the images were, since they seemed to match for Eneloop XX ;-)


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, I'm actually surpised this didn't come MUCH sooner. I think this may be the start of seeing them in more retail settings like Target, Best Buy, etc. Just a guess though.

I liked the old wrapper. Clean and simple but somehow made them look advanced. But at the end of the day functionallity is > appearances in this case. And they still say "Eneloop", just in a really small font


----------



## VidPro (Mar 5, 2013)

lowks said:


> Pana-loops ?


 If they call them pana-locks, I am gonna barf  
"creating a new world of energy" by Re-labeling an old school of sanyo.
Does this mean 10 years of testing , comparing to find fakes , and china cloning, starts all over again


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 5, 2013)

One good thing is you know you are buying the newest version of eneloop if it has panasonic on it, when you buy online you cannot guarantee sometimes what generation you are going to get 2nd 3rd or even 1st if there is any left around.

John.


----------



## InHisName (Mar 5, 2013)

Primary to me is the quality design and build.
Next is pricing.
Last is decorative label and name.
-- I am a bit saddened to see the eneloop name disapper, though.
-- Peneloop Maybe ? I like that better than Panaloop, which is what we'll probalbly end up calling them here.
Only one benefit, and that is OBVIOUS change mfg after April '13.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would we (CPF members) really start using a "new" name? They still say Eneloop on the wrapper, that's what they are, and the specs will most certainly be the same as the latest models (3rd gen). I guess only "we" would be making such a big deal out of batteries :laughing:


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've always wanted to coin a word. This isn't very good, and it will probably be forgotten tomorrow, but I might as well try anyway: Let's call them "Enesonics". 

Do I get a second chance? Let's call all inferior NiMH Gen 2 cells "Wannaloops".


----------



## lionken07 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not liking the new layout...perhaps i should stockpile it sometime this month.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 5, 2013)

:candle: "Duth a rose not smell just as sweet by any other name?" :thinking:


----------



## RCM (Mar 5, 2013)

Hopefully this won't affect us getting Duraloops!


----------



## rumack (Mar 5, 2013)

While I don't really care what the exterior looks like, the fact that Panasonic is messing with it at all makes the paranoid part of me concerned that they will lower the quality is search of greater profits. Hopefully Panasonic just wants to get their name associated with an excellent battery technology. Final verdict - I wish they had kept the "eneloop" name because it is easier to distinguish them as "eneloops" rather than "those Panasonic NiMH batteries with the characteristics of <blah, blah, blah>".

@Swede74 - I love "Wannaloops"!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 5, 2013)

The packaging in the first post clearly depicts the same Eneloop branding, just a different word, Panasonic, above it.


----------



## lowks (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for my ignorance but did panasonic buy Sanyo or Eneloop ?


----------



## lowks (Mar 5, 2013)

Let me just proceed to answer my own question :

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20026284-17.html


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 5, 2013)

Does not bother me at all.


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 5, 2013)

lowks said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but did panasonic buy Sanyo or Eneloop ?


2008


----------



## sbbsga (Mar 5, 2013)

I am fine with this. It is still far better than Panasonic stopping the development and production altogether.


----------



## RCM (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't forget Hybriloops and Appleloops! I still have some 1st gen AAA Duraloops (Exposed vents) they're still kickin' around and showing no signs of aging! (Not sure on the date code 01-02-UL) but they go past their rated capacity on every charge..usually 850 or so.


----------



## TranceAddict (Mar 7, 2013)

Grab the Disney limited editions fast before the packaging turns ugly 

http://panasonic.net/energy/eneloop/jp/lineup/disney/


----------



## VidPro (Mar 7, 2013)

Think they will make an eneloop like the one in the center there?
http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/gif/ACG4000/ACG4000SC1.jpg


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 7, 2013)

Now I'll never find "Eneloopy the Dog'' :mecry:


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 7, 2013)

Sarratt said:


> Now I'll never find "Eneloopy the Dog'' :mecry:



Yeah. I am looking for that too. Maybe now it will be panaloopy?


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone seen these newly labelled panaloops being sold outside Japan?


----------



## Samy (Mar 7, 2013)

So does this mean that original white eneloops will be collectible?


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 7, 2013)

Samy said:


> So does this mean that original white eneloops will be collectible?



I think not. There are probably millions out there.


----------



## Russel (Mar 7, 2013)

Samy said:


> So does this mean that original white eneloops will be collectible?



What do you mean "will be collectible." You should see the collection that I already have!


----------



## Quest4fire (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops, clicked on this thread expecting something substantive.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 7, 2013)

Are the 'sexy' AAA eneloopXX new? or did I miss their introduction a while back?


----------



## tam17 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope nothing changes quality-wise, with just rebranding I can easily live on. Restock perhaps, since I'm kinda nostalgic about the old looks... It reminds me of early stages of my flashaholism, LOL

Cheers


----------



## Vesper (Mar 7, 2013)

Quest4fire said:


> Oops, clicked on this thread expecting something substantive.



And you really added to it. Nice work.


----------



## SaraAB87 (Mar 7, 2013)

I really liked the white ones because they match the Nintendo Wii so well, also for apple fans they match white apple products as well. Lets face it if you have a Wii you need eneloops!

Otherwise I don't really care about the design change


----------



## Frijid (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder if eneloop will make a special edition with pin up girls on the label :naughty:


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Does not bother me in the least but a question to the better informed.

Is the Panasonic Evolta "ready to use range" an Eneloop in different clothes?


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 8, 2013)

Vesper said:


> I don't get at all why they'd change the name. Is really dumb I think. They're abandoning a brand name that has awesome customer following. Tons of average Joe's will think eneloops are no more...


I'd have thought that especially if they keep 'Eneloop' as a subtitle in the short term and keep the same white body and blue font, they won't lose or confuse many existing fans.
I'm not sure I would consider the current fans as 'average Joes'.

For some random person buying cells in a supermarket, I suspect that 'Panasonic' might be more successful going up against 'Duracell' and 'Energiser' than 'Eneloop' was.


----------



## fnj (Mar 9, 2013)

My heart was in my mouth when I read the thread title. I was afraid they were going to change some feature of substance for the worse. While it is lamentable that they are wasting effort and funds on such a frivolous repackaging, at least it doesn't negatively impact the state of the technology.


----------



## Silgt (Mar 9, 2013)

Sad news? Not really. It will be sad if they decided to discontinued these lineup or worst...a big price increment! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## florinache (Mar 9, 2013)

They probably decided that a rechargeable Panasonic will sell better than an Eneloop. Those like us who know what Eneloop mean will still buy them, but this way they are targeting a lot of new customers. And maybe there are others like me who will consider that for a Panasonic they look very cool


----------



## Samy (Mar 9, 2013)

If the current benefits of eneloops are lost then the old school eneloops will be high demand!


----------



## Silgt (Mar 9, 2013)

What current benefits of Eneloops are you referring to?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gradio (Mar 9, 2013)

All eneloop's I have are the light/dark Costco blue and my last batch ordered all where white.

I think the name "Eneloop" is like a phoney phunny name in itself. Couldn't they have came up with a better name?

As mentioned above, after the Disney lot, the pinup girl version, then I'd be happy to buy more. But want them like the drinking glasses - reveal more during charging.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> One good thing is you know you are buying the newest version of eneloop if it has panasonic on it, when you buy online you cannot guarantee sometimes what generation you are going to get 2nd 3rd or even 1st if there is any left around.
> 
> John.




Thats a good point. As long as we know when they began changing the labels, we will know when we buy the newer badged ones that they arent 2-3 years old. Right now, I cant tell when my Eneloops were made. I bought them beginning over a year and a half ago(as I decided to get AA and AAA lights too), and the most recent ones I bought were received about 6 months ago. But they dont have dates on them that I can see. So if I were to buy some new Panasonic Eneloops, I'd know they were very recent manufacture.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it just me or is that a really bad idea marketing wise? The should just add a little "by panasonic" label below eneloop. That would give the overall brand of Panasonic recognition for the great Eneloops instead of just doing away with the brand recognition of Eneloop that has become synonymous with high quality NiMh rechargeable over the last few years.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 10, 2013)

florinache said:


> They probably decided that a rechargeable Panasonic will sell better than an Eneloop. Those like us who know what Eneloop mean will still buy them, but this way they are targeting a lot of new customers. And maybe there are others like me who will consider that for a Panasonic they look very cool



I think you are absolutely correct. 
Most people will recognize a Panasonic while some only knows eneloop. 
Before I join this forum, all I knew was Panasonic. If both were to be placed side by side on the shelf, I bet you that 99% will pick Panasonic.


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't really mind. However I would think it may have been a smarter idea to keep the ENELOOP in large font, then just add the Panasonic logo below it.

But the honest truth is more people know Panasonic than Sanyo, so that is probably the reason for the switch.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 10, 2013)

Excluding some fraction of the people I've tried to educate, I doubt that many people I know would have any real idea what eneloops are, or how their quality rates compared to other 'precharged' cells.
Few of them would have much idea what's special about LSD cells, and few would understand how 2000mAh cells can give better runtimes than 2500-2700mAh cells in intermittently used equipment, or know that good 2000mAh cells tend to be significantly more durable in terms of cycle life than good higher-capacity cells.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 10, 2013)

It's a purely business decision, (and I would say a very good one) naming it from Eneloop to Panasonic. While Eneloop is well-known ONLY to nimh battery users, Panasonic is a globally well-known brand name from consumer to industrial electronics, semi-conductors to home appliances, and even in avionics.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Mar 10, 2013)

tatasal said:


> It's a purely business decision, (and I would say a very good one) naming it from Eneloop to Panasonic. While Eneloop is well-known ONLY to nimh battery users, Panasonic is a globally well-known brand name from consumer to industrial electronics, semi-conductors to home appliances, and even in avionics.




But Sanyo is a well known name too. I dont think that most people are even aware that Panasonic makes batteries. In fact, I'd bet most people dont know that either company make batteries. Maybe they did some consumer polling and discovered that Panasonic as a name brand has slightly high approval ratings or something.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 10, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But Sanyo is a well known name too.


That might vary between areas.
I'm well aware of them but I've been interested in electronics and technology in general for a long time.

In the UK, I don't think the name is nearly as well known at the consumer level as Panasonic, and that isn't likely to change.
From their website:


> SANYO Sales & Marketing GmbH (SSME GmbH) has ceased to trade in the UK and Ireland and the support for SANYO products has been sub-contracted to independent service organisations under the supervision of Panasonic UK.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 10, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> Are the 'sexy' AAA eneloopXX new? or did I miss their introduction a while back?


Found it, October 2012 intro.


----------



## RCM (Mar 10, 2013)

If you think like an average consumer buying batteries and you go to purchase new ones, they may not know what an eneloop is, if they put Panasonic on it, more then likely they will purchase the Panasonic's. But then again are any of us average consumers? 
@HighlanderNorth: Dollar Tree here sells Panasonic alkaline and carbon zinc cells, along with Sunbeam cells


----------



## tatasal (Mar 10, 2013)

RCM said:


> If you think like an average consumer buying batteries and you go to purchase new ones, they may not know what an eneloop is, if they put Panasonic on it, more then likely they will purchase the Panasonic's. But then again are any of us average consumers?
> @HighlanderNorth: Dollar Tree here sells Panasonic alkaline and carbon zinc cells, along with Sunbeam cells



Exactly. I have just looked at an Eneloop 4-pc pack, and on the upper right side of the packaging says "SANYO", which is a brand actually laid to rest by its mother company, Panasonic.


----------



## gradio (Mar 10, 2013)

Just general yapp'n to a few fellas today on batteries and when I mentioned "eneloop" they all were like huh...what...never heard of em.
They all knew Panasonic, Rayovac, Energizer, Duracell etc. 
None use rechargeable batteries with the exception of their phones, drill/driver etc. No common rechargeable like AA in use for any of them.
1 thinks he heard the name "Surefire". Other names like "Sunwayman, Nitecore, Fenix, Olight etc. nada & nada-II so far across the board. 
So seems putting a common name would attract more not into flashlights/batteries I guess.
Hitting up more at work tomorrow and see how it goes.

add - talking to a neighbor, tells me he knew of Mag Light and Radio Shack light, but couldn't tell me if it was the type of light or brand name, but guess they are brand name.
His light is a 2 D-cell bought at the dollar store. I think I'll give him one of my old Mag Lights... maybe the 3 D-cell since its in nice shape. Or maybe old unused Inova or a Pelican. I'll let him choose next time I see him. He couldn't remember any battery name at all, but did come up with Die Hard. He seem not happy having to smell the grilling going on by my wife in our backyard. Seems nobody else around here does any grilling. Smell making him hungry he says, but his family plan's on fast food burgers today.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 10, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But Sanyo is a well known name too......


Category for category and product for product, the perceive goodwill in Panasonic is far far far greater than Sanyo. This applies in any geographic region.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 10, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Right now, I cant tell when my Eneloops were made. I bought them beginning over a year and a half ago(as I decided to get AA and AAA lights too), and the most recent ones I bought were received about 6 months ago. But they dont have dates on them that I can see.



All genuine eneloops have a date code stamped on the side of the cell. It is embossed near the seam without ink, like a watermark. Take a look under bright light with a magnifier. The first two digits are the year and the second two digits are the month.


----------



## nine204 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ha! They'd be easy to keep track of that's for sure.



TranceAddict said:


> Grab the Disney limited editions fast before the packaging turns ugly
> 
> http://panasonic.net/energy/eneloop/jp/lineup/disney/


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2013)

Interesting thread here.


BTW -- i started THIS thread back in January.

Guess things have Changed since then ? ? ?


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...elling-Sanyo&p=4114857&viewfull=1#post4114857


_


----------



## xevious (Mar 14, 2013)

I just hope they branch out and make other cells, like 18650, 17670, and 10440... but I suspect not.
_[edit: that "hope" is now retracted--I misspoke.]_

Wait... Panasonic is now going to sell it's Sanyo NiMh business, after just acquiring it? :thinking:


----------



## shadowjk (Mar 16, 2013)

Um, Panasonic and Sanyo both already make 18650?


----------



## xevious (Mar 16, 2013)

shadowjk said:


> Um, Panasonic and Sanyo both already make 18650?


Well if they are, is it under the Eneloop model line? If not, they should...


----------



## rmteo (Mar 19, 2013)

xevious said:


> Well if they are, is it under the Eneloop model line? If not, they should...


Why would they want to do that??


----------



## xevious (Mar 19, 2013)

rmteo said:


> Why would they want to do that??


My thought was recognized quality and branding... 
... but then I realized that Eneloops are being targeted to the general public now. And 18650 cells are dangerous in the hands of those who don't understand how to use them and charge them properly. I withdraw my point.


----------



## uk_caver (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm assuming their intent is to sell more cells, and as far as I can see, existing serious Eneloop fans aren't likely to figure much in the calculations unless it is expected that a meaningful number of them will end up buying something else instead, either out of confusion or out of spite.#

Likely targets of the rebranding are people who currently have little or no knowledge of the Eneloop brand.


----------



## shadowjk (Mar 23, 2013)

there are a few products with li-ion batteries inside under the eneloop brand. IIRC, hand warmers and phone chargers.


----------



## nightspark (Apr 5, 2013)

I prefer the simplicity of the original eneloop branding. However, as long as the quality doesn't degrade, I'll be fine.


----------



## SemiMan (Apr 5, 2013)

Looked on the Panasonic Canada site recently and I would say they are ditching the Eneloop brand in favor of Panasonic branding.

On a separate note, the Costco Duracell LSD cells no longer appear to be Eneloops based on packaging color and country of manufacture unless Panasonic has some eneloop manufacturing in China now.

Semiman


----------



## mark963 (Apr 6, 2013)

For whatever it's worth (not much), long before the eneloops showed up, I had a shaver with batteries that were wearing down a little and the original cells I believe were something like 900mAh. A friend that worked on land mobile radios had told me about his experiences with NiMH at the time and it was drastically different than what the consumer NiMH batteries were doing. He was telling me the self discharge of NiMH was far better than Nicads, which was the opposite of everything I'd experienced. I think this was around 1998 or so. 

So I bought a set of Panasonic cells from an electronic distributor. I think they were 1100mAh for an AA NiMH which was good at the time - I think the consumer ones were hitting 1400mAh. So I put them in the shaver, used it for about a year and then changed to a very different style of shaver. After that shaver had sat in the drawer for a few years, I pulled it out and it still had power. I have charged it once since then and that's it. 

So my take was that the eneloops were just giving us the good quality that had been around for years, but generally weren't being sold to consumers. Panasonic definitely knows how to make batteries, too. My friend managed an engineering department for a company that used all sorts of batteries in their products and his opinion was to only buy Sanyo or Panasonic if you wanted something that would last.


----------



## leon63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks clean to me. So long as they don't do that horrible red-black colouring and keep making them in the same factory I'm fine.


----------



## Jash (Apr 7, 2013)

Pfft.... They could put "Turd Power" on them for all I care. It's what's inside that counts. Getting sentimental over a brand name is lame.


----------



## B-52 (Apr 8, 2013)

What about the XX's are they going to scrap the Label on them as Well for a New one). I guess i'm like the other folks in the Thread as Long as Quality is still in them is all i Care but the Name had a MysticNess to it. Maybe since there moving in this Direction they will be More readily available in the Stores like Wal-Mart, Best Buy, Etc.


----------



## kevleee1 (May 19, 2013)

As long as they are the same product with the same performance it does not matter to me. I think it will help the mainstream consumers in terms of brand recognition. Most folks do not know the name Eneloop but have heard of Panasonic.


----------



## Eneloops (May 19, 2013)

I feel like a part of me has died


----------



## raptechnician (May 19, 2013)

I think Sanyo said they shipped over 50 million to date.


----------



## sadtimes (May 19, 2013)

Jash said:


> Pfft.... They could put "Turd Power" on them for all I care. It's what's inside that counts. Getting sentimental over a brand name is lame.



I agree 110%... give me the same product and call it whatever you will, and price it cheaper while you are at it...


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 20, 2013)

(Perhaps someone can give me some advice on how best to post photos to this forum.) 

In any case, here are some side-by-side photos of the "old" Sanyo Eneloop Pro AA battery, and the "new" Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA battery:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/92vOr7lSubryBI9XaWZUVtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?full-exif=true

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U9x49dUJzxtPP-vkihrIq9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?full-exif=true

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZfIZXTCMWro0Vv71nmgwYtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?full-exif=true

Hard to say for certain, but I think they are the same...

PS: I intentionally made these photos real small because I wanted to post them on the forum. But, I cannot seem to find any way to post photos... All I can do is post links. Is this normal? (I see other threads where photos are already "right there" without the need to click on a link.)


----------



## buds224 (May 20, 2013)

I already started seeing the Panasonic Eneloops in stores here in Japan. At first glance......didn't bother me one bit. I'll continue to get them.


----------



## N8N (May 20, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I already started seeing the Panasonic Eneloops in stores here in Japan. At first glance......didn't bother me one bit. I'll continue to get them.



I'd just be happy if we could get any kind of quality LSD battery in stores here (US) - so far I've been buying Eneloops from Amazon (because I always need *something* that I just can't find in stores, I start loading up my Amazon cart until I have enough stuff selected to get free shipping) and all I see in stores are Energizer and Duracell non-LSD rechargeables. I did find some "Duraloops" in Target and Micro Center, however my understanding is that they're still not as good as Eneloops and at least for me (buying them retail locally vs. ordering Eneloops online) they're more expensive to boot. Sanyo's own web site suggests that Guitar Center is the only retailer in my area that sells Eneloops, but GC is not that close to me and their own web site does not list any Eneloops.

I doubt that that many people in the US have even heard of an Eneloop despite the fact that they've been arguably the best rechargeable battery on the market since their introduction. Likewise, the only places I've seen Panasonic batteries are either in discount (e.g. dollar) stores or else packaged OEM with a new piece of electronics for the remote. I've had no problems with them, but they're just not on the radar screen as a retail battery manufacturer. Here, it's Duracell, Energizer, and occasionally Eveready (same company as Energizer, but the cat logo is cooler) and Ray-O-Vac. So, really, either brand has essentially no recognition here - either Sanyo or Panasonic are likely associated with inexpensive radios and other small electronics (unless you're a bicycle aficionado and remember Panasonic bicycles from the 70's) and Eneloops are just completely unknown.

Oddly (or perhaps not?) when I got a Logitech cordless mouse, I found that its battery was a AA Eneloop same as you'd buy in retail packaging. I've had no problems with it since I got it...

Honestly, based on the prices that I'm seeing for batteries in stores, just buying massive bulk packs of alkalines are probably your best bet economically in the US. That offends my inner greenie though so I'm trying to get everything switched over to Eneloops (or equivalent; I did order some Powerex LSDs to see how they compared as they seem to have been favorably reviewed. No, I've never seen those on store shelves either.)


----------



## buds224 (May 20, 2013)

N8N said:


> I'd just be happy if we could get any kind of quality LSD battery in stores here (US) - so far I've been buying Eneloops from Amazon (because I always need *something* that I just can't find in stores, I start loading up my Amazon cart until I have enough stuff selected to get free shipping) and all I see in stores are Energizer and Duracell non-LSD rechargeables. I did find some "Duraloops" in Target and Micro Center, however my understanding is that they're still not as good as Eneloops and at least for me (buying them retail locally vs. ordering Eneloops online) they're more expensive to boot. Sanyo's own web site suggests that Guitar Center is the only retailer in my area that sells Eneloops, but GC is not that close to me and their own web site does not list any Eneloops.
> 
> I doubt that that many people in the US have even heard of an Eneloop despite the fact that they've been arguably the best rechargeable battery on the market since their introduction. Likewise, the only places I've seen Panasonic batteries are either in discount (e.g. dollar) stores or else packaged OEM with a new piece of electronics for the remote. I've had no problems with them, but they're just not on the radar screen as a retail battery manufacturer. Here, it's Duracell, Energizer, and occasionally Eveready (same company as Energizer, but the cat logo is cooler) and Ray-O-Vac. So, really, either brand has essentially no recognition here - either Sanyo or Panasonic are likely associated with inexpensive radios and other small electronics (unless you're a bicycle aficionado and remember Panasonic bicycles from the 70's) and Eneloops are just completely unknown.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. When I first moved here, I depended highly on the stores here on the Naval Base. Same situation with the batteries. Since venturing out in town, I've noticed the Sanyo and Panasonic brand owned their own End-caps on store shelves and other brands were mixed together in the isles. I also noticed that since the Panasonic Eneloops hit the shelves the Special Edition Sanyo Eneloops (lipstick multi-colored, Mickey/Minnie....etc.....) have been displayed on liquidation racks, although the prices do not reflect any type of discounts. Looks like they are trying to make the full transition.

I've heard Costco carried the Sanyo ones, Just an FYI.


----------



## N8N (May 20, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I know what you mean. When I first moved here, I depended highly on the stores here on the Naval Base. Same situation with the batteries. Since venturing out in town, I've noticed the Sanyo and Panasonic brand owned their own End-caps on store shelves and other brands were mixed together in the isles. I also noticed that since the Panasonic Eneloops hit the shelves the Special Edition Sanyo Eneloops (lipstick multi-colored, Mickey/Minnie....etc.....) have been displayed on liquidation racks, although the prices do not reflect any type of discounts. Looks like they are trying to make the full transition.
> 
> I've heard Costco carried the Sanyo ones, Just an FYI.



So, wait, you're stationed in Japan and when you buy batteries at the PX they're American brands? Weird.

I heard the Costco thing as well, but apparently I missed it. I just went on a mini-flashlight buying spree (mini-spree that is, one of the flashlights was rather large) a couple weeks ago which was what prompted me to look back into Eneloops... I thought about getting some a few years ago but the cost seemed prohibitive. Well when I looked back into it they still were getting good reviews years later so I took the plunge and ordered some, along with a real charger. Anyway, by the time that I'd got around to this exercise, they'd already disappeared off Costco's web site, and I don't have a membership so I can't just pop in and look (nor is it really worth getting one just for some batteries)

It's more frustrating to me that if Joe Average Consumer decides to try rechargeables without doing any research, he's going to not like them because whatever is on offer unless he gets lucky and picks up a good pack of Duraloops is going to suck, and so is the charger that he's going to buy. So we'll get stuck in this endless loop of stores not stocking rechargeables because they don't sell...


----------



## SaraAB87 (May 20, 2013)

I think the bad experience most people have with Rechargables is due to the chargers not working correctly. You really do need a smart charger for any type of rechargable battery, aka a charger that at minimum charges each battery individually and has a discharge mode. The average consumer would be better off popping their batteries in a BC700 without changing any settings rather than using any pack in charger. These chargers charge in pairs and the problem is that a surprising amount of kids toys and other devices take 3 batteries instead of 2 or 4, and these are just the devices that people buy the rechargable batteries for.


----------



## Ookami (May 21, 2013)

Well, I really most astoundingly want these new Panasonic-branded /made in 2013 batteries. I need two 4packs or an 8pack but I can't find any online retailers that use English that are selling the Panasonic ones (everything I've found are all the older Sanyo ones). If anyone wants to make a buck that's in Japan, let me know.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2013)

Ookami, please start your own thread if you want to buy batteries. Would belong at the Market Place (CPFMP Forum}. 

Bill


----------



## Ookami (May 21, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Ookami, please start your own thread if you want to buy batteries. Would belong at the Market Place (CPFMP Forum}.
> Bill


I'm already derailing threads on my first day here?  *vamooses*


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> (Perhaps someone can give me some advice on how best to post photos to this forum.)



Try this, and this.

Bill


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 21, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Try this, and this.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill! (Appears I should have searched myself, but you were a great help!)

......................"OLD" SANYO on LEFT ................"NEW" PANASONIC on RIGHT














If anyone wants to see more detailed pictures, I can post them. But, best I can tell, the batteries are physically identical (vent holes, etc.).

Also, the PANASONIC does say "Made in Japan" only it is written in Japanese.


----------



## Verndog (May 21, 2013)

SaraAB87 said:


> I think the bad experience most people have with Rechargables is due to the chargers not working correctly. You really do need a smart charger for any type of rechargable battery, aka a charger that at minimum charges each battery individually and has a discharge mode.



Disagree completely here. You can take new Eneloops and throw them into and cheap charger that works (and does not have a discharge function) and they will work perfectly for years and years. But try taking poor quality cells and throw them into the best charger on earth and have nothing but problems and unreliable cells.


----------



## SaraAB87 (May 21, 2013)

That is true but a lot of cells sold at retail are fine, but if you take good cells and put them into a crappy charger you will also run into problems at some point. Though if you have something like, 3500mah labeled cells from eBay and they only come up 500mah on the best charger then there is nothing you can really do about that.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (May 22, 2013)

Ookami said:


> Well, I really most astoundingly want these new Panasonic-branded /made in 2013 batteries. I need two 4packs or an 8pack but I can't find any online retailers that use English that are selling the Panasonic ones (everything I've found are all the older Sanyo ones). If anyone wants to make a buck that's in Japan, let me know.



It may be worth noting here that Panasonic has changed the product SKU numbers, from the "old" Sanyo numbers.

(I only have the numbers for the black "Pro" product, but they may help you and/or others search for the batteries you desire.)

BK-3HCC/4 = AA Four Pack
BK-4HCC/4 = AAA Four Pack


----------



## ChibiM (May 22, 2013)

............... this is not the place to discuss the sales thread.

How true. Your sales promo comments removed.---Bill


----------

